# VAN Pelt Drive R23



## Flying (May 26, 2019)

Hello,

The build docs say R23 is 90k9 which is not a value I've come across and can't seem to locate either, can I just use a 100k?

Thanks


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (May 26, 2019)

Tayda has them (91K) -









						91K OHM 1/4W 1% Metal Film Resistor Royal OHM Top Quality
					

Royal OHM - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Flying (May 27, 2019)

Thanks Dirty-Boogie, why did I not see that it was 91K? Just tired I guess!

Many thanks.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 27, 2019)

Just do like EHX and use whatever resistors you have laying around.


----------

